# alarma sencilla para auto



## juliom

hola soy aficionado de electronica y tengo un coche que ya tiene sus años y en algunas ocasiones me han abierto el coche y se han llevado algunas cosillas pensaba hacer una alarma sencilla utilizando una de esas sirenas que son comunes hoy la idea es utilizar los interruptores (todavia sirven) que cuando abre la puerta en lugar de encender la luz interior  active la sirena el problema es que si se abre la puerta suena la alarma al cerrar la puerta tambien se apaga la alarma ahí es que necesito un circuito que al abrir la puerta encienda la alarma y quede activada hasta que mediante un interrupto oculto poder desactivarla si alguien me ayuida con dicho circuito le agradesco mucho gracias


----------



## Jorge Guzman

Estimado Juliom:

Es mi primer día en este foro, que lo encuentro interesante.
No me costaría mucho adjuntarte unos diagramas de sencillas alarmas para automóviles.
Te sugiero investigues un poco sobre SCR´s o tiristores y verás lo fácil que resulta hacer la alarma que necesitas, y tendrás doble satisfacción al haber deducido por tu cuenta el funcionamiento y por otra parte solucionas tu inquietud de hacerlo tú mismo.

Mediante los interruptores de las puertas que están en paralelo, debes lograr que el SCR se ¨dispare¨y luego con un pulsador en serie del tipo N.C. (normalmente cerrado) cancelas la alarma hasta un nuevo evento.

Si puedo serte útil, no dejes de escribir aquí.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray

Hola:
Si eres aficionado a la Electrónica será más facil entender algunos conceptos previos y sabras manejas circuitos CMOS y los cuidados que deben tener,una alarma de auto,al igual que una alarma de casa debe diseñarse tomando en cuenta 3 criterios
Tiempo de salida :el circuito debe darme tiempo para salir del carro o casa sin sonar la sirena,es decir debe dar unos segundo de inhabilitación para activarla y salir este tiempo es de 5 a 10 segundo,salgo y cierro puertas,pasado el tiempo la alarma de activa sola y se pone en alerta.
Tiempo de entrada : al regresar al carro o casa y abrir la puerta principal el circuito me debe dar unos segundos para ubicar el switch de encendido y apagado (generalmente con llave) en este tiempo de ntrada la alarma no suena,este tiempo como maximo es 10 segundos.
Tiempo de activacion si entre por la puerta temporizada y en 10 segundos no apague el circuito empieza a sonar la sirena alimentada por bateria, pero se apagará sola en 4 o 5 minutos como máximo ( a veces menos),en ese tiempo ya debio haber llamado la atención,pero si la puerta continua abierta la sirena sigue sonando.

Este sería un circuito muy sencillo de armar,considera que los interruptores de luces son normalmente abiertos cuando la puerta esta cerrada,al abrirla un resorte conecta tierra por eso se enciende la luz,esto se usa para activar la alarma,la puerta del chofer va a la entrada temporizada,las otras puertas y tapa de motor y maletera  tienen interruptores semejantes pero en entrada directa,es decir si abren la maletera la alarma suena inmediatamente.El circuito es :

La alarma se activa o pone en "set" abriendo Sw1. Puede ser cualquier interruptor pequeño de  1-amp - pero para seguridad agregada podría utilizar un interruptor con llave.
 Una vez que Sw1 se abra (es el control del tiempo de salida) tiene cerca de 10 a 15 segundos para salir del vehículo y chofer la puerta del chofer. Cuando usted vuelva y abre la puerta el zumbador sonará para avisarle que el circuito se ha activado. Usted tiene 10 a 15 segundos para mover el switch Sw1 a la posición "off" . Si usted no lo puede hacer así quizas sea un ladrón, la sirena sonará.
 La salida a la sirena es intermitente - cambia por intervalos (pulsante). La velocidad a la cual cambia por intervalos es fijada por C6 y R10. Mientras que cualquiera de los otros switchs de las otras puertas o maleteras esten cerrados,es decir puerta abierta, la sirena continuará sonando. 
Cerca de 2 a 3 minutos después de que todos los interruptores se han abierto,(es decir se han cerrado las puertas) el circuito se reajustará. 
Espero que entiendas que el interruptor de la puerta de chofer es el temporizado,todos los demas disparan directo.
 Usted puede agregar los interruptores normalmente abiertos adicionales  en el capo, el baul, etc. 
En el dido D2 se pone el interruptor de la puerta del chofer,al D3 van amarrados en paralelo todos los switchs de las demas puerta y maletera,estos disparan inmediatamente la alarma
 La salida retrasada es fijada por R1- C1, la entrada retrasada por R9-C4, y el tiempo de activacion por R7-C3. La longitud exacta de cualquier momento el período depende de las características de los componentes reales usados especialmente la tolerancia de los condensadores y los puntos exactos de la conmutación de las puertas del Cmos. Sin embargo,  períodos realmente exactos para este uso quizas sea innecesario. El envase y los interruptores de circuito se deben proteger contra la humedad o la condensación que pueden causar el mal funcionamiento, poner un fusible en línea 1-amp TAN CERCA COMO SEA POSIBLE a su fuente de energía. Esto es MUY IMPORTANTE. El fusible está allí para proteger el cableado . Exactamente el sistema dependerá de la marca de su vehículo particular. Por lo tanto, NO PUEDO dar cualquier consejo más otro sobre la instalación seria bueno que un electricista te asesore.
He trabajado bastante tiempo en alarmas de auto y bloqueadores de encendido
,trato de explicar un poco extenso porque se que muchos aficionados van aprendiendo de nuestros mensajes y es el objetivo de estos foros,lo malo es que no tengo scanner aqui para publicar mis circuitos y estoy usando los que encuentro en paginas inglesas,de todas maneras pruebalo debe funcionar.
Saludos desde Perú.

Jorge Flores Vegaray


----------



## shen

muy bueno la voy hacer.


----------



## alumno_CFGM

hola buenas creo que no deberias hacer tanto teje maneje, creo que con un simple circuito lo podrias hacer mira planteo lo siguiente, puedes hacer un guardamotor temporizado es decir que al abrir la puerta se active, pero tienes que poner un temporizado para que al abrir la puerta no se active al instante, le puedes dar unos 10s de modo que al abrir la puerta accionarias el sitema, y a los 10s quedaria activo, tendrias 10s para cerrar la puerta y que no suene, de este modo la puerta estaria cerrada y estaria normal, y al abrir la puerta sonaria la sirena, todo esto lo puedes activar /desactivar desde dentro en algun interruptor un poco escondido que solo lo sepas tu para encender/apagar el cricuito como si fuese un paro general, de modo que cuando tu salieses del coche y entrases no sonase, solo cuando sales del coche y le dieses al interruptor antes de salir pues pondrias en funcionamiento el circuito y al abrir la puerta sonaria nose si me e explicado si no te lo peudo hacer en algun esquema. espero que te sirva dime algo si no lo entiendes y te lo ago en un esquema


----------



## pepechip

hola

visita este enlace talvez te sirva esta alarma
http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/alarma40106.htm


----------



## WiLoW

Wenas.
He encontrado un circuito de alarma GSM, pero no tiene conexión para la sirena.
El circuito es este.




Tambien me gustaria añadirle un led que parpadee mientras este activa y poder añadirle mas entradas. (Por ejemplo, para el capó y el maletero)
Saludos.

EDITO:
He encontrado un circuito para hacer una sirena bitonal.
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Sirena-bitonal.html
Tambien he encontrado un circuito para ampliar las entradas.
http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/aumentar.htm


----------



## agulescano

hola soy agustin de argentina, lo del disparo por positivo lo tenes que conectar al contacto por ejemplo, o a una alarma, sirena,  ya instalada entonces cuando tratan de encender el auto debe poner en contacto y ahi se dispara el circuito o se activa la sirena y ahi se dispara, ahora el disparo por negativo es cuando se abre una puerta o el baul o el capot, trabaja con los pulsadores de las puertas. los optocopladores, sus salidas hay que conectarlas a los botones de send y end.  en este link vas a encontrar la explicacion del circuito. espero que te sirva saludos! y que comiences un buen año


----------



## chucky.122

hola que tal estoy haciendo el circuito de diselc por ahora creooo que voy bien lo que necesito saber es lo sig:
yo tengo un motorola c200 como el de la pagina de dicelc que hay un video de la alarma hecha YouTube - Alarma gsm te llama tu alarma cuando suena  bueno lo que le quiero hacer es alimentar el motorola c200 pero no se como por lo visto en la bateria del celu dice que tiene como alimentacion 3.6 volt y dice que es una bateria de lithium ion lo que le quiero hacer es un cargador para este tipo de bateria o sino alimentarla con dos o tres pilas en serie y hacerle un cargador el problema es que no se como hacer el cargador y si se puede alimentar por pilas. alguien tendria algun esquema para hacer el cargador? bueno espero alguna ayuda de su parte muchas gracias.


----------



## soschorni

Amigo, tu duda de el SCR esta detallada mas abajo en esa pagina, donde dice lista de materiales:

"Otros: 1 tristor (SCR) NTE 5456"

La verdad a mi me parece buena la alarma y es capaz que la arme
espero haber respondido tu pregunta
un saludo grande desde ARGENTINA


----------



## DJ DRACO

les dejo mi circuito. de lo mas simple, se enciende y apaga con un pequeño control IR, toma la señal del control aun fuera del vehiculo. se activa cuando un interruptor se abre, asi manda una señal a masa y el 555 cambia de estado, comienza a sonar la alarma y esta suena indefinidamente si el interruptor (puerta o capot) permanece abierto. si se abre y se cierra aun suena un tiempo que esta dado por el capacitor electrolitico grande.

el circuito requiere 1 NE555, 1 CD4013 y 1 TDA2320. tamben 2 BD135 para potencia, y no lleva reles o cosa asi.

saludos.

p/d el rectangulo azul es el fototransistor. el verde son los interruptores en las puertas. el amarillo es entrada de voltaje 9v o 12 de la bateria con una resistencia de 220 ohms 2W. y los puntitos q no tienen rectangulo son el buzzer o sirena.


----------



## kvillao

MUchisimas gracias x su cotribución, sorry si vi el el scr q dice la pag pero no lo encuentro en el mercado, y queria saber con cual otro puedo reemplazarlo
muchas gracias de antemano
atte
kelly


----------



## jomaza

Gracias "DJ DRACO" por tu cxto, pero no podrias poner un plano con los componentes y sus respectivos valores ops: ? sino es mucho pedir. Mil gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO

amigos revisando el circuito me di cuenta de algo.

esta todo bien y funciona. pero el TDA2320 slo se alimenta cuando el cd4013 le da paso a la corriente.
pero este ultimo no puede darle paso a la corriente si el TDA2320 no le manda el pulso recibido del control remoto.

la secuencia de funcion entonces seria asi:

entra pulso en TD2320, manda pulso al cd4013. el cd4013 activa su salida, exita al BD135, y este alimnta el NE555.
el NE555 queda activo, cuando un interruptor es abierto (llevado a masa) el NE555 activa su salida exitando el otro BD135 que da corriente  la sirena.

por ende el unico cambio que hay que hacer, es que el tda2320 se alimente directamente igual que el cd4013. el unico integrado que se activa y desactiva es el NE555.

hago las modificaciones y vuelvo a postear.

saludos.


----------



## jomaza

Mil gracias compa


----------



## chacarock

Hola DJ DRACO y el control IR coo es.

un saludo

PD: me sigo sorprendiendo


----------



## DJ DRACO

es un diodito emisor infrarrojo o bien un puntero laser.

pues la entrada es un LDR o fototransistor, lo que más te convenga.

podría hacerce con un pequeño transmisor >FM y no habría que apuntar directo a la alarma, podria desactivarse desde otro lugar.

saludos.


----------



## chacarock

con cual integrado, que se consiga en argentmna se podria hacer el transmisor de FM?

un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO

en realidad los transmisores lo haces con un transistor BF494 o similar, una bateria o pila A23 y listo...el receptor fijate algun TDA o sino con el mismo transistor haciendo un recpeotr regenerativo discreto

una preguntita para Jorge Flores Vergaray...el circuito esta probado? funciona bien con esos valores?


----------



## CRONOS1970

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/alarma-sencilla-auto-12164/#post114244 <-- Esto no es una alarma para automovil, se refiere a un movil; osea un celular, no me pregunten como funciona o como se conecta. (Retórica)


----------



## Javelin

kvillao dijo:


> MUchisimas gracias x su cotribución, sorry si vi el el scr q dice la pag pero no lo encuentro en el mercado, y queria saber con cual otro puedo reemplazarlo
> muchas gracias de antemano
> atte
> kelly


Hola Kelly, puedes usar un SCR C106 sin problema alguno, es barato y muy facil de conseguir.


----------



## SALCIS

Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:


> Hola:
> Si eres aficionado a la Electrónica será más facil entender algunos conceptos previos y sabras manejas circuitos CMOS y los cuidados que deben tener,una alarma de auto,al igual que una alarma de casa debe diseñarse tomando en cuenta 3 criterios
> Tiempo de salida :el circuito debe darme tiempo para salir del carro o casa sin sonar la sirena,es decir debe dar unos segundo de inhabilitación para activarla y salir este tiempo es de 5 a 10 segundo,salgo y cierro puertas,pasado el tiempo la alarma de activa sola y se pone en alerta.
> Tiempo de entrada : al regresar al carro o casa y abrir la puerta principal el circuito me debe dar unos segundos para ubicar el switch de encendido y apagado (generalmente con llave) en este tiempo de ntrada la alarma no suena,este tiempo como maximo es 10 segundos.
> Tiempo de activacion si entre por la puerta temporizada y en 10 segundos no apague el circuito empieza a sonar la sirena alimentada por bateria, pero se apagará sola en 4 o 5 minutos como máximo ( a veces menos),en ese tiempo ya debio haber llamado la atención,pero si la puerta continua abierta la sirena sigue sonando.
> 
> Este sería un circuito muy sencillo de armar,considera que los interruptores de luces son normalmente abiertos cuando la puerta esta cerrada,al abrirla un resorte conecta tierra por eso se enciende la luz,esto se usa para activar la alarma,la puerta del chofer va a la entrada temporizada,las otras puertas y tapa de motor y maletera  tienen interruptores semejantes pero en entrada directa,es decir si abren la maletera la alarma suena inmediatamente.
> 
> La alarma se activa o pone en "set" abriendo Sw1. Puede ser cualquier interruptor pequeño de  1-amp - pero para seguridad agregada podría utilizar un interruptor con llave.
> Una vez que Sw1 se abra (es el control del tiempo de salida) tiene cerca de 10 a 15 segundos para salir del vehículo y chofer la puerta del chofer. Cuando usted vuelva y abre la puerta el zumbador sonará para avisarle que el circuito se ha activado. Usted tiene 10 a 15 segundos para mover el switch Sw1 a la posición "off" . Si usted no lo puede hacer así quizas sea un ladrón, la sirena sonará.
> La salida a la sirena es intermitente - cambia por intervalos (pulsante). La velocidad a la cual cambia por intervalos es fijada por C6 y R10. Mientras que cualquiera de los otros switchs de las otras puertas o maleteras esten cerrados,es decir puerta abierta, la sirena continuará sonando.
> Cerca de 2 a 3 minutos después de que todos los interruptores se han abierto,(es decir se han cerrado las puertas) el circuito se reajustará.
> Espero que entiendas que el interruptor de la puerta de chofer es el temporizado,todos los demas disparan directo.
> Usted puede agregar los interruptores normalmente abiertos adicionales  en el capo, el baul, etc.
> En el dido D2 se pone el interruptor de la puerta del chofer,al D3 van amarrados en paralelo todos los switchs de las demas puerta y maletera,estos disparan inmediatamente la alarma
> La salida retrasada es fijada por R1- C1, la entrada retrasada por R9-C4, y el tiempo de activacion por R7-C3. La longitud exacta de cualquier momento el período depende de las características de los componentes reales usados especialmente la tolerancia de los condensadores y los puntos exactos de la conmutación de las puertas del Cmos. Sin embargo,  períodos realmente exactos para este uso quizas sea innecesario. El envase y los interruptores de circuito se deben proteger contra la humedad o la condensación que pueden causar el mal funcionamiento, poner un fusible en línea 1-amp TAN CERCA COMO SEA POSIBLE a su fuente de energía. Esto es MUY IMPORTANTE. El fusible está allí para proteger el cableado . Exactamente el sistema dependerá de la marca de su vehículo particular. Por lo tanto, NO PUEDO dar cualquier consejo más otro sobre la instalación seria bueno que un electricista te asesore.
> He trabajado bastante tiempo en alarmas de auto y bloqueadores de encendido
> ,trato de explicar un poco extenso porque se que muchos aficionados van aprendiendo de nuestros mensajes y es el objetivo de estos foros,lo malo es que no tengo scanner aqui para publicar mis circuitos y estoy usando los que encuentro en paginas inglesas,de todas maneras pruebalo debe funcionar.
> Saludos desde Perú.
> 
> Jorge Flores Vegaray









Hola, unas dudas que tengo sobre este circuito, la primera es la sirena, qcual uso? se puede poner a la bocina del coche? Y se puede usar esa salida para a traves de un rele para no cargar el consumo, conectar a los intermitentes para que se iluminen cuando suene la alarma? otra es el relay coil 270r, entiendo que es un rele? y donde pone relay wiewed from above, pone maplin yx94c rs 369 545. que es eso? la referencia del rele??

otra cosa, se podria sustituir sw1 por un ciruito que a traves de una señal recibida del cierre centralizado del coche, la conecte y desconecte, una señal para conectar y otra para desconectar, estoy por comprobar que señaal es pero creo que sera 12v positivo durante un pequeño espacioo de tiempo. Otra mas es que si se le podria añadir sensores volumetricos, que hicieran saltar la alarma como ci fuera un pulsador mas de puerta. no se si estoy pidiendo mucho, pero asi podria montar una alrama sencilla y completa!! muchas gracias!!


----------



## chacarock

Hola, a simple vista podria contestarte algunas coas como, 
puedes usar cualquier sirena que funcione con 12v, no asi la bosina del coche, pues el relay que acciona la sirena tiene un cierre constante y para la bosina necesitarias hacer un circuito de intermitencia. no recuerdo bien el circuito de las intermitentes pero creo que si, solo hay que tener cuidado en la coneccion, no vaya a ser que cuando acciones el giro suene tambien la sirena 
si el coil es un relay tipo mini, 
donde pone "relay wiewed from above" te muestra como funcionan los contactos del rellay por dentro, pero eso dependera de que consigas el mismo relay, de otra forma tendras que atenerte al que consigas, pero por lo general, traen esa informacion en el cuerpo del relay,

"maplin yx94c rs 369 545" no tengo idea



> se podria sustituir sw1 por un ciruito que a traves de una señal recibida del cierre centralizado del coche, la conecte y desconecte, una señal para conectar y otra para desconectar, estoy por comprobar que señaal es pero creo que sera 12v positivo durante un pequeño espacioo de tiempo


si se puede, tendria que ser algun sistema fipflop



> se le podria añadir sensores volumetricos, que hicieran saltar la alarma como ci fuera un pulsador mas de puerta



no se como funciona el volumetrico, pero supongo que activa por señal, ese decir no cierra ningun contacto, sino manda una señal, supongo que un flipflop serviria tambien o algo mas simple con transistores, pero ahi ya tendran que intervenir los mas LèIDOS

yo se que se puede

espero haverte ayudado en algo, aunque no te diera ninguna solucion


saludos


----------



## SALCIS

Hola, gracias por contestar, me has ayudado mucho, he pensado que con un rele conectado a la salida de la sirena y este al interruptor del warning del coche, cuando se active la sirena de activarna los warning y poniendo un diodo evito el retorno, funcionaria no? y si el volumetrico manda una señal esta la podriamos utiliar para otro rele que cierre el circuito como si fuere otra puerta no? y lo del sistema flip flop si hay que programar ya casi que no lo hago!! muchas gracias!!

Bueno, he comprobado que la señal del cierre centralizado es 12v positivo por un espacio corto de tiempo ( 1/2 segundo aprox.), con esto que circuito puedo usar para que me active la alarma?


----------



## SALCIS

Bueno pues he montado dos veces el circuito, tal y como explican en esta pagina http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/ronj/auts.html y no consigo que funcione, el rele parpadea tanto apagado como encendida, el rele que uso es este: http://www1.futureelectronics.com/doc/TYCO/3-1393779-2.pdf segun el que me lo vendio es compatible, sera del 4011 que este mal? 
en cuanto conecto corriente el rele se pone a parpadear y si conecto el interruptor se enciende el led como si estubiese conectada y el rele deja de parpadear pasados unos segundos para ponerse fijo con la salida activa, antes si funcionaba el tiempo de entradfa y salida y el buzzer tambien funcionaba pero ahora ya ni eso, de que puede ser!! gracias de antemano!!


----------

